# Low cost internet provider - Calgary



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

What are you paying for Internet only in Calgary? I only have Internet with Shaw and I am paying $83 per month. This "value" plan expires in August and the same service is now priced at $112! My internet use is limited to watching Netflix a few times a month and web browsing. 

Any lower cost providers with decent service levels?

Thanks


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

snowbird said:


> What are you paying for Internet only in Calgary? I only have Internet with Shaw and I am paying $83 per month. This "value" plan expires in August and the same service is now priced at $112! My internet use is limited to watching Netflix a few times a month and web browsing.
> 
> Any lower cost providers with decent service levels?
> 
> Thanks


You can always consider Telus via DSL rather than cable. They no doubt have a promo to get you to switch and then up their rate. You need about 75Mbps or Shaw Internet75 (what we have) for watching Netflix movies. Usually we only watch one at a time but occasionally with guests (kids) here, kids will watch one on one system and the adults might watch another on a second system.

Any other provider is going to be contracting space from Shaw or Telus and might have lower rates, but service quality?


----------



## DenisD (Apr 19, 2009)

Nucleus has been around for a long time. I used their dialup access many years ago. Not sure what they're like these days. I'm using Shaw too. 

If you do decide to switch to someone else, call up Shaw first. Maybe they'll match the lower price for 3 or 6 months.

https://www.nucleus.com/services/internet/high-speed-internet/


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Telus is offering internet 25mbps for $35 and 50mbps for $45 now. Couple of months ago they matched the price with Shaw...75mbps for $35; 6 months and then $50 for 18 months with unlimited data.

Here is the Telus's loyalty department's phone number 1-888-811-2323. Tell them that you are with Shaw now and they may offer your better deal.


----------



## Jericho (Dec 23, 2011)

snowbird said:


> What are you paying for Internet only in Calgary? I only have Internet with Shaw and I am paying $83 per month. This "value" plan expires in August and the same service is now priced at $112! My internet use is limited to watching Netflix a few times a month and web browsing.
> 
> Any lower cost providers with decent service levels?
> 
> Thanks


After not being happy with Shaw's pricing (Located in the greater Edmonton area), I went to TekSavvy's website and got their rate. Then I called Shaw and said I was switching to TekSavvy who had packages around 65$ a month. Shaw matched the pricing, gave me unlimited data with their max speeds and no contract. 

Phone Shaw, find another guy's better deal and toss it at their retention folks. 20 mins on the phone has saved me a ton.


----------



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Called Shaw, asked to cancel as Telus has better deals....They immediately matched the Telus offer, my monthly bill is down from $112 to $50 on a 2 year-contract. Not max speeds but suitable for my use.


----------



## Jericho (Dec 23, 2011)

snowbird said:


> Thanks everyone! Called Shaw, asked to cancel as Telus has better deals....They immediately matched the Telus offer, my monthly bill is down from $112 to $50 on a 2 year-contract. Not max speeds but suitable for my use.


Awesome!! That's huge savings. To be honest, I don't use 300mbps speeds... 75 should more than do you fine. Very happy to hear they match. I find a lot of corporate companies' retention departments will do whatever it takes to keep you and your money. I make this a habit for all my services - to shop for deals and bargain down.


----------



## Karlhungus (Oct 4, 2013)

I switched to teksavvy and couldnt be happier. My bill never changes - its been $34.60 for the past 2 years. My dl speed is only 30mbps but unless you are a gamer i dont understand how people need much more then that.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Karlhungus said:


> I switched to teksavvy and couldnt be happier. My bill never changes - its been $34.60 for the past 2 years. My dl speed is only 30mbps but unless you are a gamer i dont understand how people need much more then that.


We have found we need about 75Mbps to have two Netflix streams at a time.


----------

